# Suppliers



## mdwilliams999 (Apr 21, 2011)

Though I'm afraid that the standard response will be that there are hundreds of reputable suppliers, I was hoping for some guidance regarding online suppliers that offer a decent selection, fair pricing, reasonable level of quality, and reputable.  I ordered my first set of supplies from woodturningz and they were very nice, pricing seemed decent, but was extremely unhappy with the pen ink in the slimline gold fancy 24k kits.  With spipping costs what they are, I am trying to stick to one or two places.  Shipping will kill ya!

Any advice or guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't think any ballpoint pen kits come with ink that is exceptional. I upgrade the refills.


----------



## KenV (Apr 22, 2011)

Kit inks are unreliable --  plan on getting a better quality refill to go with the pen.

There are not hundreds of suppliers -- several handsfull and not all carry the same things.  

The only one I have steered away from is Steelbar - based on past pain.


I suggest you try them one at a time --- but experiment with different styles and approaches.  Chrome is a good durable utility finish while you are learning what you prefer.


----------



## firewhatfire (Apr 22, 2011)

I just ordered and recieved some stuff from these guys and will deffinately use them again if that helps.  They are members here also.  Alot of people replace the ink cartridge in slimlines with Private Reserve Cartridges(which can also be found on this site).  

Phil

http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=53


----------



## Matt8643 (Apr 22, 2011)

For pen kits I use PSI and I have been happy with their kits so far. As far as blanks go there are great looking blanks here on the forums. I have bought from El Mostro, Ankromexotics and randbcrafts-all of them provided me with amazing blanks.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Apr 22, 2011)

A lot of the good suppliers are here :

http://www.penturners.org/links/browselinks.php?c=3


----------



## nativewooder (Apr 22, 2011)

I really don't think you can go wrong if you look at the top of the page and click on "Links", and then click the "Vendors" list.  They are all supporters of IAP and carry good products and have good customer service.  Try it, you'll like it!!!:biggrin:


----------



## AKPenTurner (Apr 22, 2011)

I'd agree. Check out the vendors here...
There's always the big suppliers: CSUSA, PSI, Berea Hardwoods etc... But you have to pick and choose with them as well. I'm not a big fan of some of PSI's cheaper kits...

I agree with KenV, check em out, and you'll find what you like.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Apr 22, 2011)

For refills, (and any other pen supplies!) definitely check out www.exoticblanks.com.


----------



## ctubbs (Apr 22, 2011)

+1 for Exotic Blanks.  Ed and Dawn are going to be hard to beat.  Also give Smitty a shot.  He has some good prices on bulk buys.  For CA, you can not beat Montie, best prices, quality and service.  Johniecnc has bushings and TBC equipment.  Golly, it is nearly 2am here and my feeble mind just went blank.  I know I have left out many great vendors here.
Charles


----------



## Fibonacci (Apr 22, 2011)

I placed orders with ExoticBlanks, Woodnwhimsies, CSUSA, and Indy-Pen-Dance this week.

Each company has their own specialty and stock.  Based on previous orders, I would not hesitate to order from any of them.  I particularly recommend ExoticBlanks and Indy-Pen-Dance.  They really take customer service to the next level.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Apr 22, 2011)

mdwilliams999 said:


> With spipping costs what they are, I am trying to stick to one or two places. Shipping will kill ya!
> 
> Any advice or guidance would be appreciated.


 
We have a solution to that with our $1 shipping in the US and Canada.


----------



## alphageek (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome to the IAP.. You have definitely come to the right place.  

As for your question about ink/shipping - Mike&Linda from IPD (just above) and Ed & Dawn from exoticblanks are very active online vendors here and are committed to helping keep things great for us penturners.   Ed just recently polled to understand customers needs for shipping.     They are both sources for ink and many other items.   There is some other vendors that are here too, but I believe that they are the most commonly posting here - so you will see a lot of support for them (and rightly so IMO).

However, its also a great idea to stick around and check out our other vendors in the classifieds sections.   There is a ton of things that you can find here that will be less than other places even with shipping in it!  We have a ton of great smaller specialized "vendors" here.... people that make specific things for our additions.  
http://www.penturners.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=5

And keep asking questions!


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 22, 2011)

*What are you buying?*



mdwilliams999 said:


> Though I'm afraid that the standard response will be that there are hundreds of reputable suppliers, I was hoping for some guidance regarding online suppliers that offer a decent selection, fair pricing, reasonable level of quality, and reputable. I ordered my first set of supplies from woodturningz and they were very nice, pricing seemed decent, but was extremely unhappy with the pen ink in the slimline gold fancy 24k kits. With spipping costs what they are, I am trying to stick to one or two places. Shipping will kill ya!
> 
> Any advice or guidance would be appreciated.


There are a lot of places - *blanks* -watch the classifieds and trades here and you'll see a lot of variety offered at pretty good prices; *high end* *kits *- there are not a lot of suppliers but there are several good ones they offer a lot of choices; *popular priced kits *- several suppliers who offer pretty good kits at very fair prices and offer excellent service, but you'll need to find the one who best meets your needs; *supplies* - that will depend on what you want to do, there are vendors here who specialize in one or two kinds of materials that you might want. Find out who they are and try them, most offer good prices and good service.

Here are a couple of things to do to help pick the right vendor for you.
1) Check the vendor's prices make sure they are in line with other vendors selling the same things. There are at least a half dozen vendors (large and small) who offer "the lowest pen kit prices anywhere" take that with a grain of salt, their prices are usually no lower than anyone elses.
2) Ask about return policies, most will offer full return but most will put a time limit on returns. With many you will be responsible for return shipping.
3) Check their shipping time - most of the smaller vendors and some of the big guys go out of their way to get your shipment out the door quickly.
4) Check how they do special requests - if you don't see exactly the package you want, ask if they have it or if they'll handle a special request.
5) Check how they respond to your emails, PMs or phone calls. Good ones will reply to every contact, regardless of what you're asking about.

You'll find that a number of the smaller vendors who, if they don't have what you want, will point you to someone who does.


----------



## Lee K (Apr 22, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> mdwilliams999 said:
> 
> 
> > With spipping costs what they are, I am trying to stick to one or two places. Shipping will kill ya!
> ...


  :biggrin:

yes you do!  I have my first upgraded inks on the way :biggrin:


----------



## Finatic (Apr 23, 2011)

I have had only one problem with a member vendor. I had paid for an offered Priority mailing, and my order got sent first class and took three weeks. I questioned the vendor and never got an answer as to why and if this was a common business practice. I have not ordered from this individual since, nor do I intend to unless I at least get some satisfaction. Too bad, I would have spent a lot of money with this guy.
Russ


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 23, 2011)

*Yep*



IPD_Mr said:


> mdwilliams999 said:
> 
> 
> > With spipping costs what they are, I am trying to stick to one or two places. Shipping will kill ya!
> ...


 
How to best price shipping is the most frustrating part of being a vendor, in my opinion.  You and I are close to the same, I do most of mine free, you do yours with a nominal cost (I haven't figured out why you don't just make it free - but that's none of my concern) but that means my prices look higher than some of my competition when in reality for most buyers I'm a little lower priced.  You have to be faced with the same situation.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 23, 2011)

*Somewhat*



KenV said:


> Kit inks are unreliable -- plan on getting a better quality refill to go with the pen.
> 
> There are not hundreds of suppliers -- several handsfull and not all carry the same things.
> 
> ...


 
It often depends somewhat on how long that kit has been in stock at the vendor. When my kits arrive from my supplier the refills are usually very reliable but over time they become less so. I could specify better refills in my kits but the cost would more than double the cost of the low end kits, could I double the selling price - not a chance.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Apr 23, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > mdwilliams999 said:
> ...


 
LeRoy,
Like you we eat a LOT of shipping.  However, most of our orders are shipped via First Class Mail.  Small orders of refills or nibs do not weigh much so those are minimal losses.  Many people want to order small amounts and not $100+  $5 shipping on a $100+ order is not bad, but on a $10 order it sucks.  Customers are not dumb.  They know that $.50 more on a kit with little to no shipping is cheaper than $.50 less with $5.00+ shipping.  Basically our $1.00 shipping is meant to help cover the cost of special order packaging.  We use a lot of indestructo mailing boxes and padded envelopes since we are shipping via First Class.  Our biggest hit is with our Canadian shipments.  We have a great history with our Canadian customers at our hardware store.  Because of the great rapport we have with them we go out of our way to make their purchases easier and more affordable than most US vendors.  Besides they deserve some compensation for dealing with that cold weather.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 23, 2011)

*Canada*



IPD_Mr said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > IPD_Mr said:
> ...


 Until recently Shipping to Canada for 1 ounce parcel rate was cheaper than shipping to USA because the minimum rate for first class parcel was 2 ounces $1.58  one ounce to Canada was $1.49.  Recent changes let one ounce go in the US for $1.41 and I think Canadian went up.  I do ship some First Class to Canada.  But usually I have to work postage with them because I usually need to go Priority Mail and there's a big difference in price so I can't include it.


----------



## happydadto5 (May 9, 2011)

I just received my second order from Wood-n-whimsies.  Last night, I got a "refund" notice from them.  Figuring that they didn't have an item, I opened the e-mail to figure out what I wasn't getting.  To my surprise, it was a refund of half of my shipping.  They were able to get all my order to fit in in a small size box so they charged me 1/2 the shipping cost.  What company still gives this kind of service? I thought it was worth a mention on the forum.  

I've had no issue with the 1/2 dozen pens I got from them on my first order. Seem to be comparable quantity to those I've bought at Woodcraft.


----------



## Texatdurango (May 9, 2011)

mdwilliams999 said:


> ....... I was hoping for some guidance regarding online suppliers that offer a decent selection, fair pricing, reasonable level of quality, and reputable. ......Any advice or guidance would be appreciated.


 
You mentioned poor ink, that is common amongst kit refills especially with fountain pen cartridges.  When it comes to refills of just about any type, I turn to.... 
http://www.indy-pen-dance.com/Inks-and-Cartridges/   I hate comparing prices everytime I want to order something so I shopped refill prices several months ago and no one could touch their prices, most couldn't come close, even the larger vendors so they are my "go to" vendor of choice for anything ink related.  

When it comes to kits and blanks, Ernie seems to have really cheap prices and is running sales all the time.  
http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/


----------



## ren-lathe (May 10, 2011)

happydadto5 said:


> I just received my second order from Wood-n-whimsies.  Last night, I got a "refund" notice from them.  Figuring that they didn't have an item, I opened the e-mail to figure out what I wasn't getting.  To my surprise, it was a refund of half of my shipping.  They were able to get all my order to fit in in a small size box so they charged me 1/2 the shipping cost.  What company still gives this kind of service? I thought it was worth a mention on the forum.
> 
> I've had no issue with the 1/2 dozen pens I got from them on my first order. Seem to be comparable quantity to those I've bought at Woodcraft.



The folks there always make sure you only pay for _actual_ shipping cost. I buy from them as often as I can


----------



## its_virgil (May 10, 2011)

??? There are several PSI resellers who sell the same products, often cheaper and most often better service and faster shipping.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Matt8643 said:


> For pen kits I use PSI and I have been happy with their kits so far.


----------



## Phil Hansen (May 11, 2011)

happydadto5 said:


> I just received my second order from Wood-n-whimsies. <snip>


I have bought a lot from them. Tracey always finds the most cost effective  shipping method for me being overseas. A very satisfied customer.
Phil


----------



## clapiana (May 12, 2011)

regarding your comment on slimline inks are you talking about the quality or the flow of the ink?  a ballpoint laying down ink compared to a roller ball is night and day.

regarding vendors... depending on what you want to do will point you towards different vendors.  service and shipping costs are key in my eyes.
*
pen kits*
smitty penworks - fantastic service, very fast free shipping, excellent prices on TN pen kits.

Woodnwhimsies - very friendly people with great shipping on PSI products.  i go to them before checking on the PSI site.  this site has nice monthly specials too.
*
blanks* 
IAP classifieds - located here on this site offers top notch stuff.
exotic blanks - very cool stuff that is hard to find. 
Indy-Pen-Dance - i have made a few purchases and these guys look good too. $1 shipping has my interest.
hut industries - monthly specials on blanks now and then.
ebay - keep an eye on the turning section to find some good buys.
rockler - my local store has a blank bargin bin which i always check when i visit.

i have had 2 incidents which turned me off:

#1 - i purchased $200 + plus of stuff off a vendor who did not include a bushing i purchased.  i contacted him and he said look again....$3 cost this guy a customer.

#2 - i placed a large order with a place in NJ which sells clock parts and PSI items.  this place doesnt understand customer service at all.  no communications at all from start to finish.  i did not even get an email of my order.  what a nightmare and to top it off i never got a back ordered item.


----------



## IPD_Mr (May 12, 2011)

Craig, I need to clarify, that we do not sell pen kits (yet :biggrin.

We are mainly inks, nibs, refills, blanks, CA, and a bunch of other little things that help when turning.


----------



## clapiana (May 12, 2011)

Good catch I updated above and moved you under blanks


----------



## alphageek (May 12, 2011)

clapiana said:


> Good catch I updated above and moved you under blanks



Good luck getting that list right :biggrin:
At least 3 of your blank vendors (Hut, exotic blanks and rockler also carry kits).

But it does give me an interesting idea for a "vendor" matrix that would be really useful for beginners... But like your list, the maintenance could be a nightmare!


----------



## joefyffe (May 12, 2011)

It's Indy-Pen-Dance for me for anything I need that they carry.   Not  only do I get good product, I get "delivered to my door" service.  Of  course that's on the night they come by for deep dish pizza or baked ham  or:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:.   Yep, they're my kids and I'm partial, but you won't find fairer service  anywhere.  As fair?  perhaps.   I've had good results with  Wood-n-Whimsey, Johnny CNC,  Berea, and others.  I've kinda found Who I  like What from.  For Private Reserve ink, (replace all generic, comes with the kit, ink), CA, Novus, and the little miscellaneous items, you can't beat IPD


----------



## clapiana (May 12, 2011)

alphageek said:
			
		

> Good luck getting that list right :biggrin:
> At least 3 of your blank vendors (Hut, exotic blanks and rockler also carry kits).
> 
> But it does give me an interesting idea for a "vendor" matrix that would be really useful for beginners... But like your list, the maintenance could be a nightmare!



True but I don't get kits from those other  follks under the area i named "blanks"  I guess I should also mention PSI under pen kits..... so it's off again haha 
Alphageek so when do I get to see that matrix you are creating?<wink>
Blessings
Craig


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 12, 2011)

Behold: the vendor matrix! (at least, those that are listed in Links on the top of the page!)  

http://www.penturners.org/links/browselinks.php?c=3


----------



## alphageek (May 13, 2011)

maxwell_smart007 said:
			
		

> Behold: the vendor matrix! (at least, those that are listed in Links on the top of the page!)
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/links/browselinks.php?c=3



Lol... That's a list Andrew, not a matrix.  You'd never pass one of my code reviews!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 13, 2011)

alphageek said:


> maxwell_smart007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only Matrix I know involves a red pill and a rabbit hole!  

But I did take GW Basic in high school! :biggrin:


----------

